# Ultrasound came back normal



## Cindy3535 (Jun 28, 2002)

Good news on the ultrasound and blood work but I still called and demanded a colonoscopy and the nurse is paging the doctor and hopefully, I will hear something today. I will not be left with a diagnosis of IBS until they know for sure I don't have something else wrong with me.Queen


----------

